# How do i get a faster upload speed..



## Tinnguyen123

Hi.. i just want to know.. how can i get my upload speed up.. my upload speed right now is like average is 30 kB/s.. (VERY SLOW)... while download speed is 300 kB/s..


i have Att yahoo DSL.. and i got their best internet plan but yet it still suck with the upload speed..

im also using a really old modem 1000SW 2Wire.. <== could this be my problem??


i dont really know what's the average upload speed but i would like it to go about the same as my download speed..


----------



## belfasteddie

There is a program called TCPOtimiser. Download it and set it to your advertised speed and the to Optimised. Save and reboot.
The upload speed is never anywhere near you download. I get 11 megs down and 1.2 megs up.


----------



## johnwill

This sounds pretty typical for a standard DSL account. You should first find out what your actual contracted download/upload speeds are in order to make a meaningful evaluation of your performance.


----------



## Tinnguyen123

thats my speed test before teh optimise thing belfastteddie told me..

afterward.. 




its basically the same..


----------



## Tinnguyen123

bump
bump

bump


----------



## belfasteddie

Do you know how to get your line stats?
Try entering in the address line. 192.168.0.101. If that works look for "Broadband link". Then look for "sub menu" "Statistics".
If that works copy and paste them here. These figures tell you what you should be getting from the line.


----------



## Tinnguyen123

192.168.0.101 shows nothign on my brower... i think its missing a number or are you trying to find my Modem firewall... i know that one..

DSL Link: Connected
Internet: Connected
Connection Speed:
• Incoming: 6016 kbps
• Outgoing: 768 kbps
Connection Information:
• Internet Address: 99.146.29.102
• Hardware Address: 00:0d:72:04:8a:28
• Key Code: 522P-22P4-6262-22AT-F2NV


----------

